# Bumper Repair/Spray Build



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all,

After my last thread asking for advice on spraying, I've had some help from CarColours, and the other members, who have been excellent and will be sending me out some products in the next week or so, to start the spraying. For now, I thought I'd begin a 'project' thread since I've started on the bumpers this afternoon.

I've an F20 model 1 series, the sport model, however the M Sport bodykit has always been a 100% improvement and I wish i'd gone for this from the factory. Nevermind however, I thought i'd spend a little and change them over myself. After looking on ebay, good condition bumpers are going for around £200 each which after paint and materials would be a little steep considering the M Sport model from the factory is only about 1k extra, this is for the full kit including side skirts, and different interior trim.

After looking for a few weeks i've settled on two damaged but (hopefully!) salvageable bumpers which I've picked up for around £200 for both front and rear
The rear bumper has a stress crack underneath the registration recess, and the front bumper has a scuff/hole on the side.

I'm going to detail below what I've done, i'm pretty much a beginner at all of this (but quite a perfectionist!) so please do say if i'm doing something completely wrong, or if anyone has any tips or advice please do share. I'm looking to achieve as near a factory finish as possible.

I started mid afternoon with the rear bumper, I have attached a picture below of the stress crack on the bottom. With this being where it is, a perfect finish it not really required as it will not generally be seen, however it does need to be supported by something as the registration lights will have to clip in:

As you can see, there is a long stress crack on the bottom of the lip, caused by a collision to the rear of the bumper.

I began by heating this up with a hairdryer to make the bumper more flexible, and due to the 'bending' of the bumper where the crack is located, I have attached some sturdy plastic to the rear of the crack to support it. I used Araldite Rapid glue for this, and clamped it into place and left for 30 minutes. The supporting plastic was actually from a registration plate. Not the most traditional style of repair I know, and more of a 'bodge' job, but it seems to have taken an excellent hold.

Once all three had set, I then began to sand the joints ready for filler - there is still a small lip where the crack was, which I will fill tomorrow.

Not really a lot to report, but I will keep the thread updated. I've got this to deal with tomorrow!

*Day 1 Spend:*
Bumpers £60 & £70 
Rear bumper diffuser & tow hook cover - £37
Bumper trim £33
Filler, glue and aluminium mesh £21
Total: £221


----------



## Voice of Reason (Mar 26, 2013)

It depends what you're time's worth to you but I'd have gone for the ones at £200 each and got them professionally sprayed. All the faffing about and time taken would have made this a non starter for me but good luck. Simple criteria I use in such instances is " can I earn more money in the time taken to do this than it would cost me to pay someone?" If yes, pay someone. If no, do it myself............... if I feel like it that is!!


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, fair enough! Its more of a project to me to be honest, I've a 9-5 job through the week so I have weekends mostly to spare 

I'm hoping to get the job done for about 375 quid.

James


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good progress since the last post. I decided to replace the plastic with a more sturdy and traditional repair using aluminium mesh and flexible plastic filler, as below:


This has now set firmly in place - it took some effort removing the clamps infact!



Then sanded down the whole bumper ready for primer. The bumper was then thoroughly degreased, the exposed plastic on the bumper was given a coat of plastic primer, and the whole bumper three coats of Halfords Grey Primer.


Lacquer was then applied, used two full 500ml tins on this, and it came out quite nicely. Was too dark to take detailed photographs however there was significant orange peel effect once I'd finished, which I expected.

I then fitted the rear diffuser which I ordered second hand for about £30 on e-bay. It has a few scuffs which I've yet to touch up, and a dent in the centre however the number plate will cover this up. There's another slight dent which I've part removed by heating up with a hairdryer! Quick machine polish to remove some of the swirls.



With the diffuser in place it was far easier to work with and position.


I wet and dry'ed the whole bumper twice, using 2500 grit sandpaper. This dulled the whole bumper, so I followed this up with two runs over with a green CG Hexlogic heavy polishing pad, and some Meguiars Ultimate Compound which I've had lieing about for a couple of years

Not the best photographs, but hope to get it fitted over the weekend when the good weather comes. Will take some further photographs then, also hoping to get the front bumper sorted aswell. Hopefully the colour will match!


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice job! Looks like many hours have gone into it.


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally got round to fitting yesterday, pictures below:

Colour is quite a way off the rest of the car, however from the back its not really noticeable.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Well done! Colour is out a little, as you say, but its perfectly acceptable. I see new VW's ever day at work and even some of their bumpers aren't a perfect match to the rest of the car. It's especially noticeable on the red ones. Can anyone tell me why this is? Does the colour show up differently on plastic?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

It's because the light refracts differently of metal and plastic.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job mate for a diy really good,just a little advice tho if thats ok ? When plastic cracks its best to plasic weld the crack with a plastic welder to kind of knit it together,then reinforce the back with whatever type of plastic repair stuff you want to use. We tend to use a product called q bond.its a powder thats applied to the weld area then a type of super glue is put into the powder and is instantly solid and can be sanded flat,then we reinforce the repair from the back with mesh and fiber glass and then finish with a plastic filler on the outside.a lot of the time if the crack isnt welded first then it will crack again no matter how much you fill it.

Hopefully your repair wont crack again and Have you thought about taking it up as a job ?ive seen so called pros with worse results than yours mate.


----------



## JM93 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi mate, thanks for the comments and advice. Worst case scenario if it does crack again it is actually underneath, where the reg plate lights go, so it won't be too visible - picked the bumper up for 65 quid so can't really complain!!
The filler I use was the flexible isopon filler (not p45) which was specifically designed to flex according to the packaging, so hopefully everything will be fine!
As for the job, I've not really given it a thought. This is the first time I've ever attempted anything like this, its more of a hobby really!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

My wife managed to hit a ....wait for it... milk float and gouge a similar shape lump out of the bumper. I'm now tempted to try and repair it myself.

What's the list of kit that I'd need (other than the basic sanding equipment!)?

Strengthening...number plate or chicken wire...
Filler
Primer
Paint
Clear coat
Time!
Patience!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> It's because the light refracts differently of metal and plastic.


? My plastic bumpers are exactly the same colour as the rest of the car, I think it's more to do with how it's sprayed - in what orientation, laying down horizontal or hanging vertical, that can make a difference to the outcome of a metalic paint


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.ppg.com/coatings/refinis...s/articles/Documents/techTips_bumperColor.pdf


----------

